# Catching Fiddler Crabs



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice when it is not real hot out. Today was cool and breezy but I still managed a couple hundred fiddlers in a short time. When it is hot outside I catch a lot more.

I put on boots, gloves, grab a bucket and then run around the marsh and pick them up one at a time. They are still my favorite Tautog bait inshore.

Here is short video of me catching a couple today. Click on the first image to start the video.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I tried this for the 1st time last weekend the same way you do it. I caught 100 in less than 20 minutes. I was surprised at how easy it is to walk around and pick them up. It was actually kind of fun. I also vacuum packed them as you mentioned in a previous post. I had to re-do 2 bags because of the claws poking through the bag but was good to go the 2nd time. How late in the season are they around to catch like that?


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Cool. But the last time I tried that a cottonmouth cut my gathering short. Ugh...


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

Any public places I can go to and get some for myself? Thanks for the 411


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

You can try the Guinea Marsh / Brown's Bay area. A kayak or canoe really helps to get to places there to find some, but the roads that end at the water have lots of surrounding marsh.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks rwh wat would I map a certain park or just the names you gave me thank you much


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

The end of Maryus Road in Hayes: https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=37....us+Rd,+Hayes,+VA+23072&output=classic&dg=ntvo

The end of Browns Bay Road in Hayes: https://maps.google.com/maps?rlz=1C...a=X&ei=MFQpVN3kLKG7igKNrYDgBg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ

The end of Kings Creek Road in Hayes: https://www.google.com/search?q=365...ome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8

These are just areas near where I live. Really, any road that has public access to the water at a marshy area with grass should hold fiddlers. Just use Google Maps & Street view to check out places in your favorite area. I don't think they will be around much longer as the temps cool down. Don't use shovels or garden trowels to dig them like some web sites mention. That destroys the marsh and is totally not needed. Same as burying buckets and placing 2 x 4's to corral them into. All of that is not needed at all. You just walk around at low tide and pick them up.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks much for your help and I'll just look around and see if they are at view to grab if not is fine thank you for your time and help I usually fish Kiptopeke so anyplace on my way there I may check out


----------

